# A Few Race Cars



## Guest

Didn't see hardly any race cars here but thought I'd post some of mine.

36 Plymouth on Tobias chassis with Hemi power.










32 Ford coupe with 6 cylinder GM power.










1960 Starliner.










Maynard Troyer Pinto Modified










Thanks for looking.


----------



## superduty455

Nice builds. I like the lettering on your tires and the header coloring. Good stuff.

The older race cars are just not my type of modeling. Good models is good models though!
Chris


----------



## lsc

I like those very nice


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY

You did a great job on those.
Russell


----------



## CJTORINO

Those look terrific.
I like them all, but I really like that Starliner.
someday, I'd like to own a '61 Starliner. really beautiful lines.
The straight 6 in the '32 is cool, too.


----------



## Zombie_61

Not only are they beautifully well built, but I'd bet some people would look at these photos and not realize they're scale models. Nice work! :thumbsup:


----------



## mudrat64

VERY NICE. I am building 3 myself i love dirt racing cars


----------



## FLOYDFROG

Zombie_61 said:


> Not only are they beautifully well built, but I'd bet some people would look at these photos and not realize they're scale models. Nice work! :thumbsup:


No doubt. 
That orange 426 car absolutely looks like the real deal. Very nice work:thumbsup:


----------



## Rolls

Totally agree! This post deserved to be bumped up again. (Thanks FloydFrog!) 

I really had to work to convince my eye that it was a model. Still, it's your '60 Starliner that I just can't stop admiring. Nice!


----------

